# SWM and THR22 (tivo)



## nlayton (Sep 16, 2003)

I'm trying to help a friend update his system. (my mistake)

I have never worked with the SWM before so I'm kind of lost.

Currently he has a Round dish single LNB with 2 wires coming out of it going directly to his THR22. I don't believe he has a multi-switch anyplace in between but I could be wrong. The LNB with 2 wires out is really the multi-switch correct?

I am sure we can all laugh at this because he is getting no HD on his HD TiVo, but that how he has had it for about 2 years now. 

Anyway I guess he wanted to upgrade....so he bought:

An oval dish an SL5 with SWM.

I know he only needs 1 line from the SWM to 1 input on the TiVo and he can still get 2 tuners.

Can I just run the one single SWM line directly to the TiVo? or do I need a Power injector? and if so which one would you recommend?

Also do I need the broadband converters or with SWM they are not necessary?

Can't seem to find a wiring diagram online that shows my exact need SL5 SWM to a lone single TiVo THR22

Thanks in advance for any help you can provide me.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

Yes you need a power inserter between the THR22 and the dish. This is the one.

One line is all. You do not need and in fact must not use the BBCs. For this purpose, the THR22 is the same as any of the HR2X, HR3X and HR4X models.


----------



## nlayton (Sep 16, 2003)

How about this one? (my friend is CHEAP)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001YHBYXA/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

Wrong voltage, it seems.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

stevel said:


> Wrong voltage, it seems.


Are you sure about that? The one you linked to is for a separate SWM-8 or SWM-16 module. The one he linked to is for the SWM module that is an integral part of the dish.


----------



## nlayton (Sep 16, 2003)

lpwcomp said:


> Are you sure about that? The one you linked to is for a separate SWM-8 or SWM-16 module. The one he linked to is for the SWM module that is an integral part of the dish.


I see what your saying one is a 21v and one is 29v.

There is only one THR22. Not running a splitter of any kind.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

According to SolidSignal, the PI21 was replaced by the PI29, but it might work anyway. It's a whole $12 difference (plus shipping for SolidSignal, I guess, if you have AmazonPrime.)


----------



## nlayton (Sep 16, 2003)

Just a small update......

I went ahead and ordered the cheap one from Amazon, yes I do have Amazon prime. It arrived yesterday.....guess what they shipped! it was the newer version with 29v so I guess they ran out of the other model and had to ship me the current model. Not bad for $10. Saved $18.50 over ordering it from solid signal. If your looking for a few of these Amazon is the place.

Thanks everyone for your help.....now I need to figure out the best way to align all of this.

Does anyone have a suggestion for a cheap satellite finder meter that will work on SMW dish? I know I can use the ones on the receiver, but that's a pain and requires 2 people or other crazy stuff.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

Forget trying to find a cheap finder that works on SWM dishes. Won't work.


----------



## Sheffield Steve (Jun 11, 2010)

I agree. Even the cheap digital signal meters are worthless.

Be aware that the HD system is much more sensitive to align that the old SD satellites. The trick is to align it first with the SD satellites and once you have maximum signal, use the vernier dials to maximize the signal on the HD satellites. (The biggest mistake people make is not getting the dish mounted plumb, in that case you will never get a good signal)

I did it this way only using the receiver and have 100% signal on almost all my HD channels. (Although it took forever to do that)

Directv mentions how to do it in their install guide (Step 9 on-wards)

http://www.directv.com/learn/pdf/12429_00_AntennaManual_1D.pdf


----------

